# artificial breeding?



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I remember seeing at fish farms where they get salmon eggs by squeezing the female, and then squeeze the male over them to fertilize them. You ever hear anything like that for betta? It does sound tramatic, but might help with say giant x hm cross?:shock:

Jeff.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No. Bettas spawn in their own way and doesn't work like that. They have to embrace to fertilize the eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

The most important part of breeding bettas is the embrace, simply because without that you will have no babies as the male cannot fertilise them unless he embraces the female in the correct way.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a youtube that shows collecting salmon eggs and semen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsjWifBlgo8


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

This method can't be used on bettas. Mainly because bettas are too small to handle. This method is more popular with bigger species that fertilizes eggs externally and without embracing. Carp, gold fish and their kinds are commonly bred that way. It's harder than it looks...... I haven't had much success with that method.

Cat fish, carp, and other types of consumption species (don't know their English names) are often bred by taking (I think) the brain cells from the male and injecting them to the female...... it's been decades ago - I forgot exactly what or how.


----------

